# Inch and a half and three bills don't mix.



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

So I was about to head to scofield and found out about the tournament going on there today so I decided to bag that. My friend wanted to catch some real fish so we headed up to the berry. Wish we woulda played it safe and went with the droves of ice fools to scofield.
Roads were not good in provo canyon and not bad up the next one to strawberry. (still some crazy fools out there think they need to get to the best ice hole on the berry since there is apparently only one. people who pass with ice packed roads deserve to go off the road)
Bypassed mud creek to get to the bay and again shoulda listened to that little voice...don't push it.
Got to the marina to see some guys out on the west side of the launch and decided to head over that way. The gentleman at the store said someone went in the drink yesterday on the east side of the ramps so I decided to stay away from the main body of water.
Went over to the places where others were fishing and trudged out about 50 yards to find some sweet slush. Some areas harder so followed them to about 100 yards from shore. Drilled first hole to find that the hole didn't take so long...punched right through. (Good thing I brought the power auger along..pfffft) 
Top layer of snow and some slightly frozen slush was basically what was keeping us afloat...less than 2" of ice!!!!
I stood up slowly to look at the others and they weren't battin an eye so I again ignored the little voice and drilled another hole a couple feet from the first one.
Moved away about 20' to drill another 2 holes for my friend who stood right between the 2 sets of holes...bad idea. 24' of water and my friend goes in...
Happened so quick I just laid down and scooted over to him to grab his arms to hold him up while he tries to kick his way back on to solid ice....starts to break more ice but he was able to get back up.
Had him slither his way back to little more solid ice and got to the truck immediately to get his wet clothes off to try and stop hypothermia.
I was surprised that the guys 100 yards away from us had no idea what actually happened because they didn't stand up at all. Just happened so fast I guess.
Today my friend was very lucky...only downer was no ice fishing after waiting for so long.
LUCKY...so my other friends out there...give strawberry at minimum another week of cold before you head out...or if you must...go to the bays that have been frozen with min 6" ice.
Happy ice fishin...I'll be out again next monday or tuesday...my friend on the other hand...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Your a brave man iceicebaby !!

Life is certainly full of lessons, and I'd bet you learned a few over this. You fortunately, also had the good common sense to react quickly and saved a man's life. Glad you _both _got out of there okay !!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

iceicebaby said:


> I stood up slowly to look at the others and they weren't battin an eye so *I again ignored the little voice* and drilled another hole a couple feet from the first one....24' of water and my friend goes in...Happened so quick I just laid down and scooted over to him to grab his arms to hold him up while he tries to kick his way back on to solid ice....starts to break more ice but he was able to get back up.
> Had him slither his way back to little more solid ice and got to the truck immediately to get his wet clothes off to try and stop hypothermia.
> I was surprised that the guys 100 yards away from us had no idea what actually happened because they didn't stand up at all. Just happened so fast I guess.
> Today my friend was very lucky...only downer was no ice fishing after waiting for so long.
> ...


Man I'm sure glad your friend is okay...for the first 2 hours yesterday on Mantua my little voice had my old heart a-pumping...everyone that walked by and chatted...I'd bring up about the ice and they'd say it 4" and safe...but for me, I had my reservations especially with 2-3 inches of slush and frozen slush on top providing insulation thus potentially weakening the 'good ice' underneath...most of yesterday I told fish'n partner not to get within 3-4' of me in all directions.

Again just be thankful you were there for your buddy...I agree with .45 give it another week or so... :| :|


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

We all should have stayed home today! I did go to scofeild, what a joke! I have never been so near exhaustion in my life, Tons of poeple, I was fishing alone, so I decided to find somewhere to be alone, started trecking across the ice, there was a good foot of snow over 6" of slush, and about 5-6 inches of ice. Every step was torture, I was pulling the sled, loaded down with gear, I would pull for about 10 feet and just die. After an hour and a half pulling the sled to where I could fish, I punched some holes, the snow and slush is so heavy on the ice the water just pours up through the holes making the slush worse. It was -5 degrees when I started this morning, I finally got the pole in water, and the fishing was slow, I tried many jigs, and baits, I couldn't make it to my normal area, I didn't see many fish on the camera at all. I did land my first 2 tigers though, (only 12") I decided this day was cursed so I packed up and drug another hour and a half back to the truck, I was so tired I could barely get the dang shack in the truck, I sat there in my truck for at least 15 min. trying to gain enough energy to drive home. I hope others did better, i should have just stayed with the crowds, close to the truck, I would have caught the same amount of fish! I am sorry to hear about the dunk in the drink, that is scarry!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear that your buddy is alright.
He did the correct thing by kicking and swimming back up on the ice.
It sounds like he also didn't panic, which saved his life!
Good for you that you was able to assist him.

One thing that has been suggested to do, once you are back on top of the ice, is to roll back the same way that you walked in.
By rolling, you can move quickly and your weight is distributed evenly across your body length.

I have a tow rope on my sled that is 20' long. 
I can grab one end of the rope, where the knot is tied to the sled and quickly have 20' of good rope to use in case I or someone else goes in.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your friend. Should have stopped at Mud Creek, the ice was plenty safe, but fishing was slow for us.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad you and your friend are safe. I took my 4 year old up there a few years back and we saw a dozen guys fishing the bay West of the ramp. We marched out there and I punched the first hole with a hand auger in less than 10 turns. The water gushed through the hole and melted the inch of snow on top. The ice was clear as glass and had all kinds of cracks between my feet. A quick check showed 1 1/2 inches of ice. Very fast and carefully we got back to shore. Don't tell the wife........


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your friend! That would get the old blood flowin' a little bit. Great job on the quidk thinking to get over to him and to "safely" get onto safe ice. I hope his icefishing zeal was not sunk with the splash today. 
Cory


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

He definitely had significant shrinkage I am sure...just a guess though. Yeah everything happened so quickly it was all just reaction. Thank goodness for Bear on Man vs Wild! He showed us the way out. 
It was an eye opener too. I was quite surprised at how quickly we were able to get him out. I have always wondered what would happen and now I have seen it...just hope to never experience it personally.
So who's fishin with me this week!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hmm as i sit here watching the cowboys stink it up i am reading the reports from everyone and this one is causing me to leave a post. icebaby you mention that everyone who passes in the ice should go off the road my thought about that is everyone dumb enough to walk out on some thin ice or not yet set up ice should take a taste of some cold mountain water. i am not a icefisherman i do my thing in the spring and fall but its as dumb as reckless driving to hear about you and your buddy. i know i will get banged a bit from some of you guys but hey this is just plain dumb to hear. glad both you guys are ok just remember you keep taking chances like that no matter what it is and one day could be the day. hope nothing happens to anyone out there on the ice.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> hmm as i sit here watching the cowboys stink it up i am reading the reports from everyone and this one is causing me to leave a post. icebaby you mention that everyone who passes in the ice should go off the road my thought about that is everyone dumb enough to walk out on some thin ice or not yet set up ice should take a taste of some cold mountain water. i am not a icefisherman i do my thing in the spring and fall but its as dumb as reckless driving to hear about you and your buddy. i know i will get banged a bit from some of you guys but hey this is just plain dumb to hear. glad both you guys are ok just remember you keep taking chances like that no matter what it is and one day could be the day. hope nothing happens to anyone out there on the ice.


Man, the Cowboys stink sure has you upset!
I hope the rest of your day gets better. :lol:


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

do you think ice would be safe by tomarrow me and my friends want to go some were but we dont know yet and we were thinking of the bay by the marina if we only went out 50 yards do you think we would be safe.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fishman said:


> do you think ice would be safe by tomarrow me and my friends want to go some were but we dont know yet and we were thinking of the bay by the marina if we only went out 50 yards *do you think we would be safe*.


Take ole iceicebaby with you, he's got some good experience on the ice !!! :lol:


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

:? OUCH! That is the reason I will never ice fish NEVER! I would stand in the Provo or Weber and dream of fish and hot coffee before I stand on stuff with H20 underneath!! The thought of going under gives me the fear!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

stevo1 said:


> :? OUCH! That is the reason I will never ice fish NEVER! I would stand in the Provo or Weber and dream of fish and hot coffee before I stand on stuff with H20 underneath!! The thought of going under gives me the fear!


If the ice is thick enough and you have proper safety gear, there is no reason to fear walking out on it. If you are unsure of the thickness, you should drill a test hole before wondering far out on it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stevo1 said:


> :? OUCH! That is the reason I will never ice fish NEVER! I would stand in the Provo or Weber and dream of fish and hot coffee before I stand on stuff with H20 underneath!! The thought of going under gives me the fear!


I have been to Scofield many times; the ice is usually covered with a lot of snow nearly removing any thought about ice below. However, last year took my first trip to a different lake that was all clear with no ice with cracks everywhere in the ice and you could see the bottom; scared the bejeebies out of me even though you could clearly see 12" of ice. The cracks and pops of the ice were very unnerving; never did really get relaxed even after being out there for hours. There was more than plenty of ice, yet stiull very unnerving; I can not even imagine being on less than the standard 4"; thank goodness all are safe.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

No worries flydaddy. 
You just don't understand so nothing personal on the comments. There are thousands of ice fisherman so there is no need for you to join us. Course you may just become addicted as I was about 10 years ago should you try it yourself. 4 inches of ice is plenty safe and no worries. I would be happy to take you out anytime and even on the snowmobile to show you. Ice fishing is a blast!
As for test holes Stevo and Pavlik, that is what we were doing when he went in. We were not out more than 75 yards from shore and I was just drilling to see ice conditions. Since others had already made the trek, I figured the edges would be fine to at least walk out on to get to the thicker ice that usually exists in the middle. Not good 
Another week and it should be fine, even with these warmer temps in the valleys. At that elevation the temp drops below 0 at night which is when most of the freezing usually takes place. 
Anywho, all is well and I did want to make a recommendation to all. Buy some of those less than 10 dollar ice pick handles that you drape around your neck (grampa d was talkin bout them earlier). If you go in and nobody is around, those things will help give you something to provide leverage to get out.
Happy ice fishin!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I laughed when i read the title to this thread it describes me to a T. I will stick to spots I know people have been fishing for a month, close to the truck, and on well traveled paths. I even have a 4 wheeler I just can't bring myself to bringing out on the ice yet. I know this will limit some of my success but I will be safe and with a family to raise that is important to me. I am not sure I could pull myself up onto the ice without those ice pics or help.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice save..................... :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Dangerfowl....*

I don't see the 'joke' here.. :? ....

Lets remind you of the forum rules, I'm sure your familiar with them..



> *No rude, combative, argumentative, abusive*, vulgar, *slanderous*, *hateful*, threatening, *off-topic*, or sexually-oriented posts or posts that encourage or condone criminal activity. Disagreement and constructive criticism are fine.
> *No posting* of rants, *insults*, abusive language, *personal attacks or ongoing obnoxious behavior*.


Also, you will find in the *Forum Rules* that this is to be a *Family Friendly* forum....so please take note of that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:rotfl: 

Good grief, someone's bored.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Goooollllyyyy Dangerfowl if you have such a low opinion of *our* forum why do you keep logging in dude?I have found it to be quite informative and enjoy the posts by everybody even your sharply pointed posts gave me a chuckle.Maybe if you would put some effort into playing nice you just might make some friends here.I have learned alot,not that I have ever had trouble catching fish,but you can never have too many tools or tactics in your arsenal.Everytime I have asked for help the folks on here have came through and I even have been invited to fish.Think about it bud.If you are that angry and miserable maybe you should talk to the doc about some mood altering medication.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dangerfowl said:


> LOAH!!!! Why have you not taken your skills to better places? Your posts are one of a few that are usually worth reading. Usually better reads than most fishing mags, and with better pics.


Thanks! I appreciate the encouragement.

Oh yeah, you're not missing anything but dribble in the Confidential Forum. I've only read a couple of reports in there that should be there. Most of the other stuff is just people talking about lures and lakes that already get reported on a lot anyway.

Nothing to cause a stir about.


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Actually...... I kinda like this place.

However I will not arguue that my posts would suggest otherwise. :twisted: 

I guess I get little bored with the same repetative posts that really don't mean crap to most of us(although, this was not one of them. SORRRY for hijacking iceicebaby  ) 
If you have ever read a post on this forum and said to yourself,"****! we should have used green instead of brown",.....then you have a ways to go.

A little learning curve can be a very good thing. I've had to go through one, friends have had to, even LOAH himself I'm sure went through one. It Keeps places from being overcrowded, and overrun by morons. So next time someone doesn't jump at the chance to tell you everything they know, it's probably for the better.

I guess that's why I'm a "trouble maker", it just makes for alot better(at least thoughtfull)reading to challenge people to say something other than the normal boring post.

I have no problem with anyone here, it's just fun to see what some of you really have to say. :wink:

By the way, why did we lose the gutpile and get a confidential forum? The gutpile, people would by their own decision go to but were mad about. And the conf. fish. forum, people want to go but can't. :?: WTH...do what you want the conf.fish.forum., just give us the GP back. PLEEEEAAAASSSEE.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice post dangerfowlsmom. 8) 

Couple of questions for the dangerfool since this is about the third time you have personally attacked my friends on here.

1. Why are you so angry at the world? 
2. Why dont you listen to the Mods when they call you out?
3. When are you going to post a report on here since all ours are boring?
4. Not that I care but how did you see the confidential thread?
5. Whats wrong with telling people congrats on a hunt well done? I am known to do that but mean it in all sincerity. 

Why mods, is he still here? How many warnings does a guy need?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> *Why mods, is he still here? How many warnings does a guy need*?


Good questions Nor-tah.....

*Lets make this official:*

*dangerfowlsmom..........*one more post from you and your I.P. address will be blocked, along with any other user's of your I.P. :roll:

*Dangerfowl.......*you're in the same boat here, I can't see a lot of complimentary or helpful post out of you. Bored and you're not happy here? That's very easy to fix.

*I don't believe you've ever had a verbal warning....so here it is....*


----------

